# Solved - Sage Barista Express no flow



## Hikernick (5 mo ago)

I've been given a Barista Express (BES870UK) on a "free if you can fix it" basis. Apparently it suddenly stopped producing shots. The owners tried a cleaning cycle to no avail. I took the back off and found limescale all round the 2/3 way solenoid so dismantled and descaled it. Unfortunately the coil was seized on the stem so I had to be fairly brutal to remove it 😕. Long story short, after reassembly the solenoid still didn't work so I got a new one and fitted it this morning. Sadly the machine still doesn't work. Steam/hot water is fine, but nothing to the group head. When pressing the brew buttons, all water is directed to the steam tap and thence purged into the drip tray. Obviously the 3 way solenoid isn't getting activated. I've tried a screwdriver as a stethoscope and there's no click from it (although the 2 way valve is clicking). Measuring across the 3 way coil while "brewing" gives ~15V AC. Am I correct in assuming this should be 240V? I guess now I'm looking at a blown PCB? I've removed it from its case but to a cursory glance all looks fine - nothing scorched etc. I could get a replacement, but I'd like to know if I'm on the right track first. Any experts out there with advice? 

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## Hikernick (5 mo ago)

Well, in the meantime I was lucky enough to find this thread: Main espresso flow not working but wand / water is which guided me in the right direction. Triac T3 replaced, flow restored. Thanks to those who participated there - seems this might be a slight weak point. 

I guess (and I have no idea if this is plausible) that when the solenoid gets scaled up and stiff, maybe the coil draws more current, and this blows the triac? Anyway, costs pence to replace. 

Now to start the espresso adventure! 

Nick


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

No thanks necessary, it was my pleasure...i'm just glad to have saved another machine from the landfill...and as you pointed out it cost pennies to fix.

Enjoy your coffee


----------

